# Speed of Wood Lathe??



## Big Mack

I had seen a lot of You Tube lately,and a lot of wood turners tell you to turn your lathe to 640,then the next guy says go 800,then there was one that said "go as fast as the machine can go"What say the best turners in the world??Mack:icon_smile:


----------



## Lilty

Whatever speed you are comfortable with.


----------



## NCPaladin

Here is a general recommendation by Teknatool for their lathes/chucks. The soundness of the wood and the turners experience will also affect the safe speed.


----------



## sawdustfactory

Here's what I go by: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/article/31?Args=


----------



## don716

Different strokes for different folks. Everyone will give you a different answer to that,but like others have said it will depend on what your turning and how "out of balance" it is. If you have a bowl blank on your lathe you might not be able to get over 300-400 rpm without it shaking. On the other hand, you might have a 2" square piece you want to round and that can go as fast as you want to turn it. If you are turning a bowl blank and have it balanced you can crank up the speed some. With my blanks I usually run them (Balanced) to between 800-1300rpm. Sanding is usually about 280-and 350rpm.


----------



## H. A. S.

The speed range is another reason I love this machine:


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC12WB.html


Goes down to 150 RPMs, and powerful 1 HP.:thumbsup: Comes in real handy for starting out of balance chunks. Safer, in my opinion.


----------



## zacker

I turn at 2000RPM, (my lathes fastest speed) when turning most projects... but, ill go slowly at first for out of balanced stuff or out of round stuff.. mostly, if not, my lathe will chase me around the shop!! I also HATE to hit a catch at 2000 RPM...lol not a fun time. Good thing though it hasnt happened much latly, no that im getting more practice.


----------

